# A question regarding Human-art on FA



## Possible user (May 18, 2013)

Hallo everybody
I couldn't find such a discussion anywhere (But feel free to throw a link in case there had been an old topic once that contains this topic) so I'll ask it directly here.
I'm considering to join FurAffinity for art reasons, because I love anthro characters and creatures. However, I'm not a Furry myself but Iâ€™m definitively not a Furry-hater either, I have two friends who are Furry and are active on FA.
Iâ€™m currently a member of deviantArt but decided that Iâ€™d want to split my account there. Iâ€™d like to keep the dA account for fanart and wanted a new one for my own characters and stories as they are a lot more mature than my fanarts. Since I like adult themed pictures too, I considered to move my original stuff somewhere where the rules are more loose since dA is a bitâ€¦ critical with â€“for example- gay relationships.
However my stories contain humans and all of my personal favorites are humans, too. (About four only, though, and I have more creatures/a few anthros. And the majority of the species in that story are Anthros anyways.)
I asked around if FA is really okay with humans, since it is a Furry site. I was told the most different things:
-FA likes all kind of art, humans are fine too, even in adult art and especially in AnthroXHuman.
-FA is okay with humans, but better not post adult art about them since some Furrys really hate that
-Itâ€™s a Furry site, why do there have to be humans? (<-I mainly thought this too and Iâ€™ve seen such comments rather often under different pictures that contained humans (mainly adult art))

So I thought Iâ€™d ask directly in the Forums what is true. Iâ€™m aware that there are no rules against human art, but I donâ€™t plan to join a site whose community hates the stuff I do. Iâ€™d be really thankful if some nice people would explain me the exact situation :>


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 18, 2013)

Instead of opinions, you should read the terms of service and Acceptable Upload Policy of what is ok to post.

Asking the forums about the community is still a crap shoot. There will be people who hate, those who like, and those that don't care. Part of life.

[size=-2]PS. I draw humans and no one has given me too much shit nor do I care since it's not against the rules[/size]


----------



## Fallowfox (May 18, 2013)

You already stated you know the rules allow it. 

You shouldn't care what other individual users think as you cannot _possibly _please them all. Hoards of angry furries aren't going to harrass you if you upload adult human art. If any individual users do then you can simply block them for being immature.


----------



## Possible user (May 18, 2013)

Alright, thank you for the answers!


----------



## zanaelf (May 18, 2013)

Hello there,if you browse around you would see a diversity of art, using the site's search engine. That would give you an idea that the site does not only restrict submissions to non-human life forms. Even the submission categories offer more than just furry categories, and its quite diverse. 
Fur Affinity seems to have more freedom and a better understanding etiquette than deviantArt, and a better mature content system, where you are not left with greyed out pictures, that make your page look yuk. If you doing adult content, its advised you do non-adult content so your page wont look empty to those younger than 18 and cannot view your erotic works. 
I am thinking of making a furry character in the not to distant future for fun, as most of my work is on extraterrestrial elves. 
I found FurAffinity more open minded about the LGBTQI community than what DA is.
DA has become a commercialized corporation,like a facebook for artists cross photobucket.. where they put money first before the artists they host...and dangle subscription adds in your face, with a "deviantArt loves you" slogon on their front page , to cover up unfair cases they dealt with. deviantArt used to be a great place a decade ago.. But the style of work here has to be completely drawn from scratch, including 3D stuff, which is why I have abandoned playing around with poser for complete works of art, to submit.


----------

